# Electrical problem



## rams298 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got my 2006 Montana 5th wheel out for the summer and plugged in the power and most things works except the outlets, fridge and microwave. It was fine in the fall before storage. I checked all the fuzzes, reset the breakers and still no working outlets, fridge and microwave. Maybe a bad breaker? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you mean you plugged it into a 110v 30amp or 50amp connection? Not the Battery?

Do you have some kind of surge protector? Open the power distribution panel and check for circuit breakers that need to be reset. Better yet, turn them all off, then all back on. Sometimes the breakers don't actually throw the switch even though there is no power.

Did you check the supply pedestal power is good? What other things work and is any of it 110v. You must make sure of what's turned off for us to provide some ideas. Just because some lights work, doesn't mean they are 110v.

I have a 2006 Montana 3500RL, so hopefully we can figure this out.


----------



## rams298 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. I did hook up the battery and 30 amps from the pole. I am now thinking that the power to the pole is not turned on and I am running on battery alone. That would explaine why 120 v items do not work. Da!!!!! lol
Oh, you have an awsome camper in the 3500RL.

Steve


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool, I hope that's it.


----------

